# First major project Garage Cabinet Plans



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok the noob (me) is looking for garage cabinet plans, I will be building them out of plywood and 2x4s. This is my first project with the new TS (new to me), also a first I want to use good design and techniques, hopefully this will be a good learning project for fine wood working projects that will go in the house.

Forgive me for not knowing proper terminology.

Basic idea used Windows Paint for this rough image..
P.S. if anyone knows of a good Free drafting software please share a link


----------



## me109a (Nov 8, 2010)

yocalif said:


> P.S. if anyone knows of a good Free drafting software please share a link
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3066/garagerough.jpg


Try Google Sketch Up

http://sketchup.google.com/#utm_cam...-na-us-google&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=SketchUp


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I came across the below garage plans but there are a few things I would like:

rem. I'm a newbie so don't know correct terminology 

►adjustable shelving, 
►swing opening doors instead of slide

I want the cabinets to look good will most likely paint them, what materials would a experienced person make these out of, cost is a factor, I am always bang for buck guy. 

as always your thoughts and input is appreciated...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

No one has a comment or anything to add about the above plan/design.
How about a way for adjustable shelves?
What about pull out shelf system since these will be high and hard to get to, (I plan to build a stool just to be able to use the cabinets?
What changes would make the above cabinets more useful?
Hinge recommendations?

Tools I have available: Table saw, circular saw, drills, electric hand sander, cheap router (which I have only used once it is 25 yrs old), cheap jig saw, various hand, jig, key hole, saws.

Maybe I am asking too basic newbie type questions, I am a total newbie for wood working, I need idea, techniques, input. I was encouraged to be patient because the experience forum members are busy building stuff but do check the forum eventually and respond. I have waited for responses but with the exception of the Google Sketchup reply (btw, I am now learning the sketchup app, and passed on to my son the recommendation who is using it to design a solar project for his college coarse, thanks so much for that recommendation).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello yocalif. You pretty much have a good set of cabinet plans posted.

To learn about adjustable shelving and hinges I would go visit Home Depot and Lowes. Look at their kitchen cabinets. They have many types of shelving. I believe most of it is adjustable. Also different hinges. 

After previewing the cabinets visit their hardware department and look at the hinges. The hardware department will also sell pin kits for adjustable shelving.

Good luck.

George


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't see a toe kick on your plans. If you plan on having one I would build a platform for the toe kick and sit the cabinets on it. I built some cabinets for my garage a couple of years ago. I asked questions on this site and got the same recommendation. I had already cut my side for several cabinets and it was too late. It was a PITA to level the cabinets. I placed them in the rear of the garage and the floor droped about 1" in the 1st 24 inches. Even without a toe kick I would build a platform to sit the cabinets on if you have much slope. Its easier to level the platform than the cabinets.
Tom


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

TomC said:


> I would build a platform to sit the cabinets on if you have much slope. Its easier to level the platform than the cabinets.
> Tom


Thanks for the reminder, I did see on DIY network "Mancaves" they mention building the platform to level cabinets.

Thanks George for your recommendation, I will check out Lowes n HD.

What about the grade of plywood, I bought enough birch plywood to do the top cabinets, but it is such nice plywood, I am wondering if I should find something less expensive, since I only plan on painting them, and use the birch for another project?

Also in the plan above it shows using the full panel sides, back and front/doors. Should I try another type door for cost savings, instead of full size pieces cut from the plywood?

I don't know the terminology to phrase that last question correctly.


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

TomC said:


> I don't see a toe kick on your plans. If you plan on having one I would build a platform for the toe kick and sit the cabinets on it. I built some cabinets for my garage a couple of years ago. I asked questions on this site and got the same recommendation. I had already cut my side for several cabinets and it was too late. It was a PITA to level the cabinets. I placed them in the rear of the garage and the floor droped about 1" in the 1st 24 inches. Even without a toe kick I would build a platform to sit the cabinets on if you have much slope. Its easier to level the platform than the cabinets.
> Tom


No toe kick as these were designed as hanging cabinets, using the ceiling and back wall as cabinet back/tops.

John


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnWP 24" is deep for a upper wall hung cabinet.
Tom


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

TomC said:


> JohnWP 24" is deep for a upper wall hung cabinet.
> Tom


It's not my design, or my cabinets. I just bumped a 5 month old thread by mistake. :wallbash:

John


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

The first post shows upper & lower cabinets. Post #3 shows plans for uppers.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Wy not just build plywood boxes with face frames?

IGNORE..just noticed this was an old thread that got bumped by mistake.


----------

